# خاص بالمرأه



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2010)

سؤال

    هل يجوز للمرأة الطامث أن تتناول؟ وإن كان لا، فلماذا؟ بينما هذا شيء طبيعي لا ذنب لها فيه؟! وإن جلست في بيتها، فهل يجوز لها الصلاة وقراءة الكتاب وباقي ألوان العبادة الخاصة؟

    الإجابة:

    في البيت يجوز لها أن تعبد الله كما تشاء، أما أن تتناول في الكنيسة أو خارجها، فهذا غير جائز إطلاقاً

    لا يجوز لإنسان أن يتناول، إن كان يفيض دم من جسده، سواء ذلك في الرجل أو المرأة، وكذلك أي فيض من الناحية الجنسية، وهذا واضح من الكتاب..

    وكثيرة هي النصوص الكتابية وكثيرة هي قوانين الكنيسة، التي تثبت هذا الأمر الذي أصبح بديهياً في عقول الناس..

    ولعل البعض يسأل: ولكن الرجال لا يُعامَلون هكذا، فإنهم إن احتلموا، أو نزل فيض من جسدهم، يدخلون الكنيسة، ولا يمنعهم أحد، ولا تمنعهم قوانين الكنيسة.  فلماذا المراة إذن؟!

    والجواب هو أنه أقصى ما يُسمَح للرجل أن يدخل الكنيسة بعد أن يتطهر جسدياً، ولكن لا يُسمَح له بالتناول..

    على أن هناك فارقاًَ أساسياً بين الرجل والمرأة في فيض الجسد، وهو أن الأمر طارئ وقتي بالنسبة للرجل، ولكنه مستمر لأيام بالنسبة إلى المرأة.  وهنا تبدو المساواة: إن كان عند الرجل مستمر، يُمنَع هو أيضاً من دخول الكنيسة تماماً.

    يبقى السؤال: ما ذنب المرأة؛ وهذا شيء طبيعى؟!

    لا ذنب.  ولكن الله بريد أن يذكرنا دائماً بالخطية الأولى.

    فإن تذكرنا الخطية الاولى، نحس قيمة الفداء المدفوع عنا.

    الخطية أجرتها الموت.  ومع أن المسيح مات عنا، إلا أنه ترك علامة للذكرى، سواء للرجل "بعرق جبينه يأكل خبزاً" أو للمرأة "بالوجع تحبلين وتلدين" (سفر التكوين 3).

    في حالة الحبل، تنقطع عادة المرأه، وتتذكر الخطية الأولى عن طريق أوجاع الحمل، ثم الولادة ثم النفاس..  وفي غير فترة الحمل تتذكر خطيئتها بالطمث وما يتبعه عن امتناع جميع المقدسات، وليس فقط التناول والكنيسة..

    أما الرجل فيتذكر الخطية الأولى بالتعب من أجل رزقه كل أيام حياته.  والذكرى هي الهدف، والوسيلة تختلف..

    ليت هذا الأمر يقودنا إلى المنفعة الروحية، لا إلى التذمر.

سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!​​


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2010)

*صراحة كتير بفكر فى الموضوع ومش بقتنع بس عموما بنفذه*
*لكن رأى البابا عجبنى شوية فى الموضوع*
*اقتنعت بعض الشىء وليس كلياً*
*شكرا النهيسى لطرحك هذا الموضوع الهام*

*زى مسألة دخول الهيكل مفروض الرجال ميدخلوش الهيكل الا لو كانوا من خورس الشمامسة الى هيعملوا القداس لكن فى الواقع اى رجل بيدخل عادى*
*يعنى قوانين على المرأة تُنفذ فى كلا منن الموضوعين ولكن الرجل لا*


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2010)

علي فكره الموضوع ده مهم جدا 
لان الاسبوع اللي فات كان فيه 
مناقشه جامده بيني وبين سيده 
كاثوليكيه لانها راحت اتناولت وهي 
عير نظيقه وكانت لسه شاربه coffee 
يعني لا هيا اقتنفت برأي ولا انا 
اقتنعت رأيها والموضوع انتهي علي كده


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *صراحة كتير بفكر فى الموضوع ومش بقتنع بس عموما بنفذه*
> *لكن رأى البابا عجبنى شوية فى الموضوع*
> *اقتنعت بعض الشىء وليس كلياً*
> *شكرا النهيسى لطرحك هذا الموضوع الهام*
> ...


*
ممنوع فعلا دخول الهيكل ألا للشمامسه فعلا

لكن أذا رأينا أخطاء فى بعض الكنائس فلاتكن قاعده


شكرا لمروكم أختنا الغاليه​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> علي فكره الموضوع ده مهم جدا
> لان الاسبوع اللي فات كان فيه
> مناقشه جامده بيني وبين سيده
> كاثوليكيه لانها راحت اتناولت وهي
> ...


*

بالنسبه لموضوعك
حاولى لا تفرضى أرائك ولو كانت صحيحه على أحد
لو وجدت خطأ ما أنصحى مره واحده بدون جدال
لأن الجدال لا يحل

دى رأيي فلا تزعلى منى 

مشكورين لمروركم الغالى جداا
​​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> بالنسبه لموضوعك
> حاولى لا تفرضى أرائك ولو كانت صحيحه على أحد
> ...





اشكرك اخي النهيسي
نصيحه ممتازه  
وطبعا عمري مااهزعل
اشكرك تاني علي نصيحتك


----------

